# 2 openings Philomath Hunting Club, Oglethorpe County, GA



## AcornRage (Jul 23, 2015)

2 memberships to Philomath Hunting Club, located in Oglethorpe County.

*Each membership is $750!*

​Hunting club is kid-friendly and features:
​A camp with water and electricity. Cook house and bath house.
​A mix of hardwoods, pine, clear cut.
​On-site swamps and streams
​10-acre lake (fishing allowed)

Hunting club is 1000 acres. Hunting membership lasts from June 1 until May 31. Children under 18 are included under membership. Each membership includes 2 hunting areas. There is a trophy buck restriction and a limit of 4 deer per membership.

​Animals on hunting grounds:
​Deer
​Wild Hogs
​Turkey
​Yotes (Coyotes)

There will be a meeting this weekend, July 25, to show the property.


----------



## northmania (Jul 23, 2015)

Check PM




AcornRage said:


> 2 memberships to Philomath Hunting Club, located in Oglethorpe County.
> 
> *Each membership is $750!*
> 
> ...


----------



## cmtemple (Jul 26, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## Stevehoganplasticman (Aug 10, 2015)

I am interested in joining.  Can you text me to let me know if there are still spots left.  Thanks 4045699854


----------



## Ross Furlong (Aug 15, 2015)

Do yall have any spots left. PM if so. Thanks


----------



## Mace (Aug 16, 2015)

Do you still have openings available? I am interested if you do. 

Thank you.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you allow waterfowl hunting lake and/or swamps?


----------



## adiamond62 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Are there still any openings?*

Are there any spots still available?
I live in Young Harris.


----------



## Colbyn15 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Hog Hunting*

Do yall have any hog only memberships available?


----------



## msbowhnter (Oct 2, 2015)

guy has not been on since 8/11 dont think you are going to get an answer


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 1, 2016)

Do u have any memberships available...if so call or text (706)567-8368


----------



## Ranger30/06 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Club Openings*

Very interested...How many members? Would like to look at property. Call 770-540-2598 Chad


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 4, 2016)

Very interested call Jeff....(706)567-8368


----------



## mlsummer (Jan 6, 2016)

Very interested!  Call or text Mike at 678-382-2507


----------

